# The perils of Photoshopping....



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

A friend at work passed this along. The New York Times had to pull a photo essay due to the photographer having altered the photos digitally. "most of the images did not wholly reflect the reality they purported to show."

This has always been a problem in news photography, an interesting read though.

PDNPulse: New York Times Magazine Withdraws Altered Photo Essay

Kevin


----------

